# How Many Nipples?



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Answer on Dogster.com



The number of nipples your dog has can not change. 

All dogs are born with a set of nipples, but not all dogs are born with the same number. Dogs can have as few as six nipples or as many as 10. Some dogs even have an uneven number of nipples, like 7 or 9.

However, that number of nipples stays constant throughout the dog's life, whether the dog is spayed, or is pregnant, or is pregnant several times. 

If you're only *seeing* six nipples but think she had eight, roll her onto her back and check her out. Even if not all of them are swollen, she'll still have all her nipples.

Quite frankly, if you're asking about the number of nipples changing on a dog, you probably should not be breeding one litter, let alone more than one.


----------

